# Remote problem on Clarion DRX9255: the revenge



## tunzig (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi guys,
I've seen that my previous topic was cancelled during forum refresh operation so I try to repeat my help request.
During the installation of my DRX, I think I've touched a ground point (maybe a clip on the amp) with the remote wire coming from the DRX (the 0,5A protection fuse on the wire get broken): I changed it, and finished to plug everything.
Now, the problem: the remote signal still stays on (turning the knob of DRX on/off doesn't affect changing state on the amp that, obviously, still stays on).
How could be happened during the installation?
How big is the damage?
How can I resolve it?

Sorry for my poor english, hope you can help me.


----------



## tunzig (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll add some other informations (that works also like a little Bump! for me):
- testing the amp bridging with a wire from +12V and mounting and with a different HU and all works correctly;
- I don't know what kind of component regulate a Remote command on HU...working like a relays, I guess...maybe there is transistor dedicated...hope someone could clear my dubts and explain what's happened (and, maybe, how repair or solve the problem).

If I posted in the wrong section, please advise or move (maybe DUMB section ?)


----------



## tunzig (Jun 18, 2010)

Exceeded one hundred readers...and no answer, comment, reasoning, theory or whatever.
So, I proceeded with the "chassis opening" to search some kind of damage (burnings _et similia_).
Here is the connector (signed REM/AMP REM)



I was not able to recognize visible damages...so, I follow the track on the board from here to REM B, in the center of the board



and this is the component




signed as BI 237 PE (or B1 237 PE).

Hope this can stimulate your fantasy (or your ability, better) so (maybe) I can finally resolve my problem.

Grazie.


----------



## tunzig (Jun 18, 2010)

It takes me two week to understand the meaning:
DoItYourself, DoItYourself, DoItYourself...a countinuos mantra in my head...and, finally, I got it :idea: !
Problem solved...by myself :cwm13:.

Thank you for your moral support .


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Dude, great fix!.. 
Takes some balls to break open a DRX 9255 and do it yourself.
Thank you for posting. Maybe it will help someone down the road.


----------

